# Mandarinfish help



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had a mandarin fish for a couple of weeks now. Eating well and looks great. In the last day it has developed a white mark on it's side. Doesn't look like ich at all. More like he has scratched himself on a rock. Relatively small.

I was considering a freshwater dip that I have been told could work to combat any disease setting in etc, but have never done it before.

Can it be done with this fish?? How??


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't heard using a freshwater dip to prevent infections, only parasites.

Here is the how to on fresh water dips:

http://www.reefland.com/forum/marin...tment/18887-freshwater-dip-marine-fishes.html

Some information on mandarins (including treating injuries and dipping):

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/manddisfaqs.htm


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I would do nothing- more risk than just leaving it. He has a layer of mucous around him that protects from most infections. If they are eating well, they are fairly hardy fish IMHO. It will heal quite quickly if all else is well.

I do find that sometimes they would get a couple tiny white specks on them. I would freak out and think they were getting a parasite, but on closer inspection, found it to be a couple of grains of sand that stuck to their mucous layer.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

50seven said:


> I would do nothing- more risk than just leaving it. He has a layer of mucous around him that protects from most infections. If they are eating well, they are fairly hardy fish IMHO. It will heal quite quickly if all else is well.
> 
> I do find that sometimes they would get a couple tiny white specks on them. I would freak out and think they were getting a parasite, but on closer inspection, found it to be a couple of grains of sand that stuck to their mucous layer.


I am thinking that doing nothing is probably the best option at the minute. I can't put him into a quarantine tank easily because of the mandarinfish's eating habits.
The mark is bigger than a couple of grains of sand, probably up to 5 mm across, but the outside edge to me looks like a scar on a human that healing.

I will keep an eye on him and let you know. He still looks happy so that's generally the best gauge of the health IMO

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok. So I have left him for a couple of days now. Had a look at him this morning and it looks like he has a hole in the side of him with a white edge!! About 2-3 mm across. I have a feeling he has been stung by something. He still appears happy. Been trying to take a pic but he appears to know I want to and every time I try he swims to the darkest part of the tank. Will keep trying though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know about hole, but my mandarin (RIP) has always something attached to him as result of the mucous (as 50Seven correctly pointed out  )

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

